# over filling the oil



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

What will happen if I over filled my engine oil. Will it hurt my engine? Will it just blow out (I have the valve cover blowby mod) I was just curious because sometimes I worry about what could happen.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Too much oil can be as bad as not enough. I would try to pull some of it out. Or drain it in a clean tank and fill it back up. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

bad.... care to go into detail?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A hair over...meaning sightly over the top X with the stick screwed in is'n an issue. But if you go to the top X with the stick NOT screwed in, a few things can happen. The first is that the crank throw will slap the oil surface on every down stroke. That splash causes changes in return patters, sprays to the cylinders and sends more mist and droplets into the vent tube which ends up in the airbox. And wheelies send way more up the tube as it gets covered at a lower angle. Its also much more static weight sitting against those wonderful Kawie shaft seals. Don't need that. Just keep it where its supposed to be. No more then the top X screwed in.


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info....


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

well dang ive been overfilling mine the whole time i always check it without screwing it in this explains why i always have oil in my airbox lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

How many quarts go into the engine, and front diff?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stimpy said:


> How many quarts go into the engine, and front diff?


With the oilfilter the engine takes 2.3 us quarts and the front diff takes .95 us quart. Jack the right side up and round that off to 1 quart. Won't hurt.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Also overfilling to the point that the crank slaps the oil surface will cause the oil to foam, leading to a sandblasting effect. All kinds of bad, but you'd have to be really over full for that kind of doomsday scenario.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ty for the info.


----------

